# Don't be lazy-- like I was!



## MikeinNJ (May 8, 2009)

I needed to make one more cut to a 4" diameter PVC pipe to complete my dust collection system. Instead of clearing away stock from my sliding compound miter saw, I decided to "just" use my band saw. No problem right? Wrong,wrong, wrong. About a week or so ago, I installed a 3/4" 3tpi blade for re-sawing. I started the saw, waited till it was at full power and slowly started to make the cut. Just picture a hand grenade blowing up. The force made my hands tingle. After making sure I still had all the fingers I was born with (10), I shut off the saw and stepped back to gather myself., My chest had some pain going on so I lifted my shirt and discovered that I had a nice slice that was bleeding pretty good by now. Luckily no stiches were required. At 41 years old and involved with woodworking as a hobby since the age of 15, this is my only injury and consider myself very lucky. This was just pure stupidity. Please take the extra 5 minutes to move something out of the way, it can be a life changer.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your injury *Mike*.

It's not the first incident that I hear off involving a bandsaw and a cylinder though. It seems that mixing a non reciprocating saw with a round blank makes it spin too fast and too suddenly to control it. Think of it in terms of a rack and pinion mechanism.

I hope all heals well and quickly and becomes just something to add to the bag of experience.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

You were lucky Mike….......I know I guy who did the same thing but it took his right eye out…..sometimes short cuts dont pay.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Very glad you are okay.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

DAMN. thanks for the heads up, and glad to hear the injury is recoverable. it seems that people have the notion that the bandsaw is a safe and danger-free zone in the shop - while it's NOT. the only thing with a BS is that it doesn't kickback the material up in your face - but other than that - it can still find ways to get something blown in there.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

I stand Warned! Thanks Mike


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

had a freind that wandered in the shop some years ago right after i had cut a piece in the bandsaw and was moving back to the worktable , he went straight to the saw , and checked the blade with his fingers .!
he got 3 cuts as the tool was still slowing down !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow glad your ok mike, Thanks for the heads up


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I am also glad that you were not more seriously hurt, Mike. At times "gentle" reminders like this serve to enhance safety awareness for all of us.


----------



## DeputyDawg (Jul 18, 2007)

Mike;
Sorry to hear about your mishap. I wrote a safety program years ago for a trucking company and called it 
"Be Safe Think Twice" I researched information through a psychiatrist and found it takes a micro millionth of a second to have a thought wave. So I had printed up Triangles to be put on the dash of each of the trucks and signs in the exit of the terminal that said "Be Safe Think Twice" The Be Safe was in the top center and Think was on the left side on an angle and Twice was on the right side on an angle. I wish I could put an image on here but I can cut wood but can't make a computer do much. I have them on the entrance to my shop and on each tool station. But anyway just be safe and "Think Twice" before you start the next task
"DeputyDawg"


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the safety tip. Bandsaws with course blades and round hollow items don'e work well together. I've had similiar problems with plumbing plastic pipe and a jig saw. Cutting fast is not always the safest.

Hope everything comes out OK.


----------

